# Help! What is that tree?



## Carrla (May 13, 2011)

Hello everyone!

I keep seeing this tree everywhere and none of my Portuguese friends knows what it is and I havent been able to find it in any tree ID databases online. 
I dont have a photo, but Iºll describe it:
The leaves are green, smallish (5 to 7 cm), entire (not lobed), obtuse and have a middle vein with side veins branching off. They have long leaf stems and are more or less alternate. I havenºt seen any big species of the tree, three meters maximum so far.
The tree has berries that are currently greenish, turning red. The berries are quite small, maybe half a centimeter in diameter and very hard. Each berry has an individual stem. 
It grows everywhere here (the Serra da Estrela area) and if anybody could give me a hint to what it might be or even a name, I would be very happy!

Thanks!!
Carrla


----------



## silvers (Sep 22, 2008)

Juniperus oxycedrus - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Nêsperas // Loquart Fruit (Eriobotrya japonica) photo - Valter Jacinto photos at pbase.com
Plants and Fruits of Algarve, Portugal Photo Gallery by Valter Jacinto at pbase.com


----------



## paramonte (Sep 9, 2007)

I would guess: Pitosporo


----------



## Carrla (May 13, 2011)

Thanks for the help everyone!

Unfortunately, it's not any of the mentioned ones. I even looked through all pages of the link for plants of the Algarve, but it's not there.

Any other ideas? Is there anyone here who lives in North Portugal? Maybe it only grows in this area?


----------



## Bubbles67 (Jan 19, 2010)

Could it be a medronha tree (strawberry tree)?


----------



## dharmabum (Jun 30, 2011)

What about the Zimbro Rasteiro tree (Juniperus communis). It's very common in Serra da Estrela and Gerês


----------



## ValnGary (Dec 21, 2008)

Carrla said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> I keep seeing this tree everywhere and none of my Portuguese friends knows what it is and I havent been able to find it in any tree ID databases online.
> I dont have a photo, but Iºll describe it:
> ...


Hi, this is a good source of info on Portugal, they have a section on types of plant life: 

Portugal :: Plant and animal life -- Britannica Online Encyclopedia


----------



## ValnGary (Dec 21, 2008)

Hi, just had a thought, is it Pyracantha Coccinea? We have lots around here.....its common name I think is Firethorn.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

ValnGary said:


> Hi, just had a thought, is it Pyracantha Coccinea? We have lots around here.....its common name I think is Firethorn.


It does sound like a Pyracantha and if it is it should have spikes on it.
The berries are not edible for humans but the birds love them.


----------



## Carrla (May 13, 2011)

Hello again!
Nope, it's not a juniper (it has smooth bark and different leaves) and it's not a firethorn. The fruit is smaller than firethorn and currently green turning reddish. I guess it will turn bright red or darker.
It's also not medronha, the leaves are less dark and not glossy. 
Anyone else want to venture a guess?


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Carrla said:


> Hello again!
> Nope, it's not a juniper (it has smooth bark and different leaves) and it's not a firethorn. The fruit is smaller than firethorn and currently green turning reddish. I guess it will turn bright red or darker.
> It's also not medronha, the leaves are less dark and not glossy.
> Anyone else want to venture a guess?


Cant you take a picture and post it here?
We might have chance of identifying it then


----------



## alby (Oct 6, 2011)

*ola*



Carrla said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> I keep seeing this tree everywhere and none of my Portuguese friends knows what it is and I havent been able to find it in any tree ID databases online.
> I dont have a photo, but Iºll describe it:
> ...


All posts on this site must be in English. Non English language posts including abbreviations like 'text speak' are not permitted on the forum.


----------



## alby (Oct 6, 2011)

All posts on this site must be in English. Non English language posts including abbreviations like 'text speak' are not permitted on the forum. This post has been removed as it was in Portuguese


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

alby said:


> Ola Carla Diga-me por favor se os frutos paressem umas macanzinhas Se for sao comestiveis O caroco e quase grande Exiite em Cabo Verde e chamam-se cimbrao e a arvore e Zimbro.Se tal for diga-me quando e a epoca em que os frutos aparessem pois ha muito que ando a procura deles Saudacoes do Alby



ALBY please note that the language to be used in any posts on this forum is English.

You will find a reminder about the forum rules at : 


http://www.expatforum.com/expats/po.../66562-gentle-reminder-about-forum-rules.html

*All posts on this site must be in English. Non English language posts including abbreviations like 'text speak' are not permitted on the forum.*


----------



## svanan (Aug 9, 2011)

Carrla said:


> Thanks for the help everyone!
> 
> Unfortunately, it's not any of the mentioned ones. I even looked through all pages of the link for plants of the Algarve, but it's not there.
> 
> Any other ideas? Is there anyone here who lives in North Portugal? Maybe it only grows in this area?


Mate,

Wont it be a million times easier if you could grab some pictures of those and share it here ? Else this would just go ding dong.

I had my fair share of bumping into a plant which I never thought could find it here, till a friend of mine gave it to me when I visited her in Lisbon. She bumped into it in a secondary jungle.

Its lemon grass. From the place I came from, we use it quite commonly for cooking.
When we asked around, it seems to be called "Cha de Principe" i.e the Prince of tea. As the name states, some Portuguese do use it to make tea, but does not seem a usual thing here.

Wish you well


----------

